# The other day I saw the OW at the mall



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

we were in the same store. My knees were shaking so much I did not know if I could walk out that door with out falling over, my tummy was in knots. Im so thankful I had my daughters with me. I do know I would never of said anything, but I do know that she got the best of me as I walked out of the store and went back later. I did call MH to ask him if he told as friend of ours which she is friends with too that we were going to the mall. He said no.
I saw her sister the other day and the looks I got.
I'm dreading taking my dd to the dentist tomorrow as we both go to the same place. Update tomorrow if I see her.


----------



## henley (Feb 29, 2012)

I can totally relate to how you are feeling. Sometimes the emotions and the anticipation of the run in are all consuming. Don't let your self avoid social situations that you usual would in order to avoid her. Firstly she is not worth it, secondly you will only further your own social anxiety

(I can say all of these things yet I wear a hat and sunglasses walking my dog downtown.... baby steps!)


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

That stinks. i would have mooned her.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

How sad to live like this as a grown woman.


This sounds so HS. Not on your part, on theirs.


----------



## me2pointoh (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm have been in the exact same situation in a store, it's no picnic. And of course now just driving by said store makes me nervous, but then I'm already on the lookout for her car around town. It sticks out like a sore thumb so it catches my eye from a distance but it's common enough that I see cars just like it nearly every time I go out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

This does stink. Actually just happened to me on Sun. I was with my H and in the store, I walked over to the book aisle and looked up at the woman across from me because I like her top and realized it was the mother of the OW and with her was the OW. We all pretended not to see (this got very public so her family knows) and that was so much better that we just pretended not to see each other. My H was on the other aisle, I told him and he apologized. It is hard, because I never know when I will run in to her. Used to be worse she lived in my neighborhood but she moved. Never fun!


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

I met the ow with my H only once. I was fabulous and held my head up and just 'hello, I'm ....... Wife'.
Now the A is over, if I ever see her again I'm gonna knock her out! I've told my H too. No I'm not usually a violent person but she deserves it and it will make me feel great!

Hold your head up high let her be the one to go skulking off. You've done nothing wrong. These piece of crap women should be ashamed of themselves and hold their heads in shame.
DG
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

I am sure I will run into the OM some day soon. I never said anything too him during or after. And that was by phone or email. But I am think he is going to show up at a church convention this summer he knows we are going to. 

Me if I see him I will not be the first one to say anything. Knowing him he most likely will start something. 

Just got to think of a good response.

Something like "she choose me now get lost" or "may God have mercy on your soul for the sins you commited"


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

Just happened to me too. Its horrible. I was at a restaurant and the OM walked right in my direction. He put out his hand to shake mine and I just shook my head and looked away. He muttered something and kept going. I was really impacted by it but it wore off pretty quickly. Bound to happen again. Hell, I'll be seeing him at kids events soon if she continues being an idiot. 

Part of me wishes I were the kind of guy who would hit him or something like that but it is not me.

I won't be shaking his hand any time soon and he is a fool to think I might but keeping your cool is best.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

sd212 said:


> Just happened to me too. Its horrible. I was at a restaurant and *the OM walked right in my direction. He put out his hand to shake mine *and I just shook my head and looked away. He muttered something and kept going. I was really impacted by it but it wore off pretty quickly. Bound to happen again. Hell, I'll be seeing him at kids events soon if she continues being an idiot.
> 
> Part of me wishes I were the kind of guy who would hit him or something like that but it is not me.
> 
> I won't be shaking his hand any time soon and he is a fool to think I might but keeping your cool is best.


Man that's asking for a punch in the face. He either has some guts to confront you like that or he is extremely retarded. Either way you handled it quite well.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Hopefully you won't live in fear of this happening. You might owe it to yourself to get some counseling specifically to handle situational panic disorder. Even though you only get shaky in the situation, underneath you might be living in dread of encountering the situation and losing control of yourself. With some assistance, you could learn some techniques to keep your mind and spirit together and not panic. It really stinks when you're not the one to create the situation in the first place that led to you living your life under these conditions, but regardless of who caused the situation, it's now yours to handle. You can choose to be passive and have the shaky situations, or you can choose to put some effort (and expense, sigh) and time into being in control of the situation. I know for a fact that the OW (plural) in my situation have some fairly heavy issues of their own...what makes them happy is to have control over situations. Learning how to not feed into their power struggle is the sweetest revenge, consider is spiritual warfare, if you will.


----------

